# Smart man



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

This is an interview of a guy who shot 2 guys in a home invasion. Pretty good interview...smart guy, faked heart attack to grab his weapon. I do not think I would do an interview with the media though. Worth the few minutes to watch.

http://www.wlky.com/video/16509601/index.html


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

Overall, not a bad interview. I've generally noticed that "local" media tend to be more "fair" than the national folk when interviewing/reporting in this type of situation. I suppose it might have something to do with having to live in the community/climate they help to shape... 

Anybody know/have comments upon what the edited/broadcast version looked like?

=======

I think the most egregious report I ever saw was on national news twenty-some years ago. They reported on a lady in Toronto who had her door kicked in by a fellow who proceeded to attack and attempt to rape her. The attack was stopped by her six-year-old son who "ran to the closet and grabbed a rifle, then drove off the attacker by threatening to shoot him." Right up to the end, they did a good job of covering the story; but, apparently, somebody in the news room didn't want to "scare" anybody about armed six-year-olds, so their tag line was something like, "For you parents out there, don't worry, the gun wasn't really loaded." Given that the would-be rapist was still on the loose, that was like saying, "Come on back, you wussed out too early."

By comparison to most, this was a good interview... Though you are right, I would have a hard time trusting the media enough to remain as cool, calm, and composed as this fellow -- especially while under the obvious stress of the aftermath...

Thanks for the link!

-101-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One very brave man. :smt1099Thankfully him and his wife are OK.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Glad he got out of it OK. Could have been a lot worse. Knowing how liberal the media is, and how adept they are at twisting words to meet their own agenda, I wouldn't have given an interview. 

I've got to say that was one painful interview to watch; painful like reading a Hemingway novel. I feel bad for the guys that had to edit that piece down to a 30 second spot.


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> <*snip*>
> I feel bad for the guys that had to edit that piece down to a 30 second spot.


That's why I would be curious as to how said "30 second spot" turned out. When we had a young boy in Spokane who used a shotgun to drive an intruder from his home, the local news did an excellent job of covering it -- they devoted something like 7 or 8 minutes to interviewing the kid and showing what happened. (They, of course, had to play the obligatory, "Don't do this at home" warning from the Sheriff's office; but, then they need to stay on their good side if they want future crime news.)

-101-


----------

